# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  عندما يكون الجيش حصن الوطن المنيع

## معاذ ملحم

عندما يكون الجيش حصن الوطن المنيع 
 
قاسم المعايطة ... حكاية نشمي أردني
 
على ربوة ممتدة على حواف واد بن حماد، تنهض بلدة بتير، مثل زيتونة مباركة، يكاد زيتها يضيء، وكأنها منارة تلوح بالمرحبا، مشرعة بحضورها البهي بوابة عريقة من بوابات كرك العز والرجال، فـ(بتير) العابقة بالخصب وحكايا الجدات، وقصائد الأرض التي لا تنتج غير البطولة والشجر الطيب، تقف اليوم كشيخ جليل بين المنحدرات الغربية، والسهول التي تمتد حتى تصافح الهضاب الصحراوية في الشرق، ومن سفوح شيحان إلى الشمال، حتى مروج الكرك إلى الجنوب منها، وتشكل قرية بتير مع بلدة أدر الفضاء المكاني، لقبيلة المعايطة العريقة، التي قدمت الرجال تلو الرجال، منهم زعماء عشائريين، وقضاة، وبناة أسهموا بتشييد وطن أصبح مثالا، وقبسا من نور يستضاء به، فكان للكرك دورها التاريخي المشهود، من خلال عشائرها التي تعاضدت، عندما واجهت الأمة العربية خطر التتريك وطمس الهوية، فهب رجال الكرك عام 1910م، من أجل الحرية والكرامة، وقدموا في سبيل ذلك قوافل الشهداء، الذين شكلوا بدمائهم الطاهرة بدء المشروع التحرري العربي.


كان قاسم باشا المعايطة، قد تشرب كل هذا التاريخ، وتشبع بالروح الوطنية التي وصلت أوجها بفضل بنو هاشم قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى، حيث كانت ولادته بعيد تأسيس الدولة الأردنية الحديثة، التي حملت الحلم العربي، بعد سقوط دمشق بيد الفرنسيين .

فلقد ولد قاسم المعايطة عام 1923م ... أي بعد قيام إمارة شرق الأردن بسنتين تقريبا، وكانت قرية أبو حمور، مسقط رأسه، الواقعة على مشارف بلدة بتير، كحال أبائه وأجداده من قبل، ونشأ فيها بكنف والده، ولم تكن طفولته بالسهلة، أسوة بأطفال تلك المرحلة، حيث يعامل الطفل باعتباره رجلا صغيرا، عليه أن يجالس الكبار، ويقتدي بتصرفاتهم، وأن يتحمل المسؤولية باكرا، ولم تكن المدارس متوفرة في تلك الفترة، بشكل يجعل تلقي العلم والمعرفة في متناول الجميع، لذا عانى أبناء البلدات والقرى في سبيل تحصل فرص للتعلم المناسب، وكانت الكتاتيب تلعب دورا معوضا، عن شح المؤسسات التعليمية الرسمية والخاصة، ولا شك أن قاسم المعايطة تلقى تعليما أوليا من خلال الكتاب، الذي يشرف عليه إمام المسجد عادة، لعلم التلاميذ القراءة والكتابة والحساب وحفظ أجزاء من القرآن الكريم، في حين تلقى التعليم الابتدائي في مدارسة الكرك، واستمر فيها مواظبا على الدراسة حتى حاز الثانوية العامة حينها من المدرسة نفسها.


عندما شب قاسم المعايطة، وقوي عوده، بادر بالانتساب إلى الجيش العربي القوات المسلحة الأردنية ... وقد شجعه على ذلك حماسة الرجال للمساهمة في بناء الدولة، التي عمادها الجيش، وسط مخاطر إقليمية وخارجية، هدف للسيطرة على مقدرات هذا البلد الصغير بإمكاناته، القوي برجاله ونهجه العروبي الواضح، وقد عبر بانتسابه إلى المؤسسة العسكرية، عن روح حرة ترعرت وسط بيئة تستند إلى تاريخ طويل من النضال يصل إلى حدود مملكة مؤآب، حتى العصر الحديث، وكان الجيش الأردني في بواكير نشأته، عندما دخله المعايطة برتبة جندي ثاني، متدرجا من أولى درجات السلم، في ظروف سياسية وعسكرية بالغة الصعوبة، واكبها مصاعب معيشية، توضحت بقلة الدخل، الذي كان للجنود نصيبا منه في تلك المرحلة.


كانت إمارة شرق الأردن .... العين الحارسة... التي لم تمنعها الموانع الكبيرة من الاضطلاع بواجبها المقدس اتجاه ما يجري على الساحة الفلسطينية، من هجرة يهودية غير شرعية، مدعومة من قوات الانتداب البريطانية، فدعمت الثورة الفلسطينية، وكانت ملاذا أمنا للمناضلين الملاحقين، من الفلسطينيين والعرب، وعندما سحبت بريطانيا قوتها من فلسطين فاتحة الطريق لليهود للاستيلاء على الأرض، تحرك الجيش العربي الأردني، على رأس جيش الإنقاذ، وكان المعايطة من الخيرة التي عبرت النهر للدفاع عن ثرى فلسطين، ومسرى الرسول(ص)، فقد كان قد عمل في قوات الدرك المعنية بالأمن، لكن الواجب القومي ناداه فلبى النداء، فوصل إلى مدن الساحل الفلسطيني، وبالأخص مدينتي حيفا ويافا، وحدات خاصة بالتموين، مما حفظ خط إمداد الجيش بالمؤن، الذي كان يواجه العصابات اليهودية المدعومة من الغرب بشكل سافر.


وقد جمعت رفقة السلاح بينه وبين المناضل الأردني الشهيد محمد الحنيطي.... الذي أصبح فيما بعد من أبرز قادة المقامة في مدن الساحل، وقد أستشهد بموقف بطولي لا يمحى مهما طال الزمن، وهذه الروح المتطلعة للفداء والتضحية، هي التي دفعته إلى تلبية نداء الالتحاق بتشكيلات الكتيبة الرابعة في القدس الشريف، فكان مع رفاقه الجنود والضباط البواسل جنبا إلى جنب دفاعا عن القدس الشريف، وكان إلى جانبه أبن مدينته ورئيس هيئة الأركان فيما بعد، حابس باشا المجالي.... حيث قاتلا صفا واحد للذود عن القدس ومحيطها، فكان لقاسم المعايطة شرف خوض غمار معركة باب الواد ومعركة اللطرون الشهيرتين، والتي اعترف العدو أنه خسر فيهما أكثر مما خسر في معارك الـ48 كافة. مما يدلل على ما تمتع به الجندي الأردني من شجاعة وإقدام، وقدرة على تحقيق المستحيل وسط قلة العتاد والعدد، وضعف الإمكانيات.


كان المعايطة من الأبطال الذين دافعوا عن أسوار القدس....وكان له مجد مع زملائه المحافظة على جزء كبير من المدينة، التي حاول اليهود بكل الوسائل احتلالها بالكامل، وكانت هذه الحرب قد وضعت الأردن ضمن الحسابات العسكرية، كدولة ذات جيش محترف، قادر على تحقيق النتائج في أحلك الظروف، وقد وضعته بسالته على سكة الرتب العسكرية، التي حازها بالتضحية والصبر، وحسن الانضباط، وقد خدم في معظم وحدات وتشكيلات الجيش العربي الأردني، وينما حل كان مثال الضابط المنتمي، صاحب الرؤية العسكرية الصائبة، السجل العسكري المزين بالإنجازات والنياشين، مما جعله محط ثقة القادة، وموضع تقدير قائد البلاد، فكانت له مكانة خاصة، بنيت على مدى سنوات طويلة من العمل والقدرة على التحمل، والارتحال مع أسرته، أنما طلبه الواجب، أو تنقل من وحدة إلى أخرى.


وعندما اندلعت مواجهات معركة الكرامة، عام 1968م، وكان الجيش مازال يعاني من نواتج نكسة 1967م، كان قاسم المعايطة على خط النار، وكانت تعليماته التي تنم عن خبرة عسكرية كبيرة، قد فتحت الطريق لقصف مدفعي مركز، أربك العدو وألحق بهم خسائر فادحة، عاقت تقدمهم، أفسحت المجال للدبابات الأردنية صد الهجوم على محور العارضة، فكان هذا بداية اندحار القوات الإسرائيلية، وبذلك لقن الجيش الأردني الإسرائيليين درسا قاسيا، وحطموا أسطروه الجيش الذي لا يقهر، فكان المعايطة من الجيل الذهبي، الذي صنع للجيش سمعة فرض من خلالها احترام العدو والصديق، وقد استمر في أداء واجبه دون تردد، لم يفت في عضده خسارته لابنه حسن في أحداث 1970م، واعتبره شهيد الوطن الغالي.


تدرج المعايطة في المناصب العسكرية، حتى وصل إلى منصب نائب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الأردنية... برتبة فريق عام 1970م... وقد تقلد عدد كبير من الأوسمة من أهمها وسام الحسين من ...الدرجة الأولى... وقد أدى واجبه بكل نزاهة وتميز حتى أحيل على التقاعد عام 1974م، واستقر في بيته في بلدة بتير، ينهض بواجباته الوطنية والاجتماعية، حتى توفاه الله عام 2005م ووري الثرى في مقبرة مسقط رأسه، راضيا مرضيا، طمئنا بما قدم ومستبشرا بالفوز العظيم عند رب العالمين.

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووووووو كتير حبيبي معاذ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا معاذ واجمل تحية لرجالات الوطن المدنية والعسكرية وعلى راسهم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابو الحسين أطال الله في عمره .

----------

